# Celestial pearl danio and blackwater



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

I think you answered your own question really. Blackwater is not the best habitat for CPDs, given where they naturally occur. They are a popular planted tank fish, and most of these would be in plant favoured conditions; slightly acidic to neutral, softish water, lower end of TDS etc. I would imagine that they must be somewhat adaptable as these are not really ideal conditions for them. They've been in the hobby for a while now and would be used to tank conditions, so it's not like introducing wild caught fish to less than favourable conditions..

Still blackwater is at the extreme end of their tolerance range.. too acidic, lots of DOC.. don't expect them to breed.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Agree with above. Plus, guppies are even less tolerant of blackwater...that guppy needs to be removed before it dies.


----------



## An_Outlier (Jan 13, 2015)

Blackwater conditions are way too acidic for guppies and danios. You're going to kill your fish if you don't move them.

You should also check the pH of your blackwater tank if you don't know what it is. I don't know where you live, so I can't know what your tap water is like, but I wasn't able to really make a blackwater tank until I started collecting rainwater. I had the tannins, but the humic acids alone weren't able to reduce the pH of my tap water enough (tap pH is ~ 7.5) to really make a blackwater tank.

It's not really blackwater unless the pH is below 6.5, and below 6 would be even better. I'm not saying this to be offensive, I'm bringing it up because if your pH is actually that low, your guppies and danios would probably be dead or sick at this point. The tannins/humic acid alone won't reduce the pH enough if your tap water has a high pH.


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

An_Outlier said:


> Blackwater conditions are way too acidic for guppies and danios. You're going to kill your fish if you don't move them.
> 
> You should also check the pH of your blackwater tank if you don't know what it is. I don't know where you live, so I can't know what your tap water is like, but I wasn't able to really make a blackwater tank until I started collecting rainwater. I had the tannins, but the humic acids alone weren't able to reduce the pH of my tap water enough (tap pH is ~ 7.5) to really make a blackwater tank.
> 
> It's not really blackwater unless the pH is below 6.5, and below 6 would be even better. I'm not saying this to be offensive, I'm bringing it up because if your pH is actually that low, your guppies and danios would probably be dead or sick at this point. The tannins/humic acid alone won't reduce the pH enough if your tap water has a high pH.


I'm going to disagree on that. Guppies are indeed hardy fish and they can survive in even the harshest conditions, believe me. Going to tropical countries, you can find them in drains. She's not going to die any time soon.
The last time I checked, the previous 5 gallon setup had pH as low as 5.5, with guppies and cpd. And they have been in that tank for more than 2 years. Anyway, just an update, I went ahead and added it nonetheless. It has been slightly more than a week now, and they're just as healthy. In fact the pH in its current tank is higher than before, at a 6.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Fish Ed said:


> I'm going to disagree on that. Guppies are indeed hardy fish and they can survive in even the harshest conditions, believe me. Going to tropical countries, you can find them in drains. She's not going to die any time soon.


Surviving and thriving is not the same thing. Just because it manages to stay alive doesn't mean that the conditions are right for it.


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

TLE041 said:


> Surviving and thriving is not the same thing. Just because it manages to stay alive doesn't mean that the conditions are right for it.


Adaptation is the word. 
There's a difference between surviving and thriving, which you can tell by the physical appearance and behaviour of the fishes. As far as I can tell with my decade long experience with fish-keeping, it's healthy. Furthermore, you can't exactly generalise every fish by it's databases found in websites. As different fishes are adapted to different environments all over the world -both natural and in captivity, through generations or not as natural selection and adaptation happens thus altering it's generalized 'facts'. Just like you can't say I, a human, must live in 75-80F.
There's a difference between theory and practical/experiences.

My question for this thread was to find anybody that has experiences through this scenario to find reassurance before doing it to mine. Well it looks like I risked experimenting it myself and found the answer. It is feasible. 

Wow, the hostility for doing something unconventional.

Thanks.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Suck it up Fish Ed. You posted in a public space and invited comment. Don't get surly because you disagree with the responses.

I think all sides made valid points. 

Guppys having spent many generations breeding in drains throughout the tropics would be MUCH tougher than our store bought guppy. Only the strongest would survive those conditions.

I will be amazed if CPDs can be acclimatized to blackwater on a long term basis. Physiologically they're not designed for it.


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

Straight shooter said:


> I will be amazed if CPDs can be acclimatized to blackwater on a long term basis. Physiologically they're not designed for it.


Well then, looks like I'll have to update you on that at another time.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Please do. Documented failure is someone else's success at the end of the day.


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

Not denying that say. However don't be so presumptuous.


----------

